# Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι -  Ports  and Sea Routes > Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι - Sea Routes > Λιμάνια της Ελλάδας  (Greeks Ports) >  Δελτίο Ρεθύμνου (Rethymnon report)

## jumpman

Ergasies ekvanthinshs ginontai sto limani tou Rethumnou.

----------


## navigation

Πάλι????
Αμαν αυτο το λιμανι συνεχεια το εκβαθενουν!!!!!

----------


## moutsokwstas

ρεθυμνο-γερανος.jpg

reuymno 2.jpg

reuymno 3.jpg
οπως μπορειτε να δειτε απο τις φωτογραφιες που συνοδευουν το κειμενο, οι εργασιες εκβαθυνσης συνεχιζονται κανονικα και περιλαμβανουν σχεδον ολη την εκταση του κυριως λιμανιου του ρεθυμνου με τους γερανους και τον εκσκαφεα να δουλευουν κανονικα για την περατωση του εργου αυτου.

----------


## Thanasis89

Φίλε Κώστα με όλο το θάρρος σε αυτό το σημείο θα ήθελα να σε διορθώσω ως προς τον λόγο τον εργασιών. Οι εργασίες δεν αφορούν την εκβάθυνση του λιμανιού αλλά την ενίσχυση της προστασίας του λιμενοβραχίονα μιας και με το πέρασμα του χρόνου η ενίσχυση υποχωρεί. Οι διαδικασίες έχουν ξεκινήσει από το Μάιο του 2008. 
DSC00821.jpg

DSC00825.jpg 
Στην παραπάνω φωτογραφία θα δείτε τα καλούπια με τα οποία δημιουργούν τους τεχνητούς βράχους για την προστασία του λιμενοβραχίονα.

----------


## moutsokwstas

δεν ειχα πολυ κοντινη προσβαση ακριβως στο σημειο που γινονται οι εργασιες, αλλα το σκαπτικο που φαινεται πισω απο το φαρο, τι σκοπο εξυπηρετει? για να σηκωνει τους τσιμεντενιους ογκους δεν κανει, συνεπως καποια αλλη εργασια εκτελει. ουτε κι οι γερανοι ειναι για το ξεφορτωμα των πλοιων, αν δεν κανω λαθος. αν γνωριζεις λεπτομερειες, ανεφερε τι γινεται ακριβως αυτη την περιοδο και δωσε μας πληρη εικονα.

----------


## Thanasis89

Οι γερανοί φίλε μου όπως σωστά λες είναι ακριβώς γι' αυτό τον λόγο ! Αν προσέξεις στην φωτογραφία σου πάνω στην πλατμόρφα υπάρχει ήδη ένας τσιμεντένιος όγκος. Οι άλλοι δύο γερανοί ο ένας είναι του λιμανιού για το ίδιο ακριβώς λόγο και ένας του μικρού φορτηγού πλοίου. Αυτά ξέρω φίλε Κώστα. :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## moutsokwstas

οκ, απλα ειδα και στο λιμανι του κισσαμου ενα γερανο παλι για τους τσιμεντενιους ογκους(μπλοκια) αλλα ηταν ενας κοινος γερανος που βλεπουμε συχνα, για τα βαρεα κι ογκωδη σχηματα.  και παλι αναφερω οτι λογω του λιμενικου δεν μπορεσα να προσεγγγισω πολυ κοντα, η εικονα που περιγραφω ειναι απο την ιδια ακριβως αποσταση που τραβηχτηκαν οι φωτογραφιες.

----------


## Thanasis89

Το φορτηγό Μαρίνα εθεάθη να ξεκουράζεται στο λιμάνι του Ρεθύμνου. Φωτογραφημένο στις 17-11-2008.

DSC00038.jpg

----------


## Leo

> Το φορτηγό Μαρίνα εθεάθη να ξεκουράζεται στο λιμάνι του Ρεθύμνου. Φωτογραφημένο στις 17-11-2008.


Βρε βρεεεε... νάτος ο Thanasis89 με τα by night από τα νότιααα  :Wink: . Ημερίσος έμεινε κανείς?  :Very Happy: . Ευχαρσιτούμε.

----------


## mastropanagos

> Βρε βρεεεε... νάτος ο Thanasis89 με τα by night από τα νότιααα . Ημερίσος έμεινε κανείς? . Ευχαρσιτούμε.


Και τι by night ε...Φορτηγο Λεο..!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

Ο Θανάσης έχει "κρυμμένα" τα γκαζάδικα λίγες δημοσιεύσεις πρίν  :Wink:

----------


## Thanasis89

> Ο Θανάσης έχει "κρυμμένα" τα γκαζάδικα λίγες δημοσιεύσεις πρίν


Μην τα μαρτυράς βρε Leo...  :Very Happy:  Τίποτα να 'σαι καλά !

----------


## mastropanagos

> Μην τα μαρτυράς βρε Leo...  Τίποτα να 'σαι καλά !


Α ετσι ε??Στο Λεο του βαζεις τα φορτηγα,απο εδω τιποτα,ξεραιλα..!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Thanasis89

> Α ετσι ε??Στο Λεο του βαζεις τα φορτηγα,απο εδω τιποτα,ξεραιλα..!!


Εσένα αύριο σου έχω μια έκπληξη (ή μπορεί και σήμερα το βράδυ)...  :Wink:

----------


## Thanasis89

Maistros by night... Στον πατριωτάκι τον mastropanago...  :Wink: 

DSC00986.jpg

Και άλλη μια προσωπικότητα του λιμανιού ! Ο Γιάννης ή μάλλον ο μπάρμπα- Γιάννης γιατί τα έχει τα χρονάκια του...  :Razz: 

DSC00989.jpg

----------


## moutsokwstas

maistros.jpg
...και μαιστρος στο φως της ημερας

----------


## Thanasis89

Κινησούλα είχε σήμερα το λιμάνι μας... Με διάφορες εργασίες να λαμβάνουν χώρα. Όπως εργασίες στον λιμενοβραχίονα και εκφόρτωση πλοίων.

Τα πλοία... 
DSC01014.JPG

Με μπόλικο καλαμπόκι
DSC01021.JPG

----------


## mastropanagos

> Maistros by night... Στον πατριωτάκι τον mastropanago... 
> 
> DSC00986.jpg
> 
> Και άλλη μια προσωπικότητα του λιμανιού ! Ο Γιάννης ή μάλλον ο μπάρμπα- Γιάννης γιατί τα έχει τα χρονάκια του... 
> 
> DSC00989.jpg


Φιλε Θανασση ομολογω οτι δεν την ειχα δει τη φωτο,σ'ευχαριστω παρα πολυ παντως,εμαθες και εσυ τις αδυναμιες μου..!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

Aαααα καλάαααααα....!! Τώρα θα ετοιμάζει την επόμενη.  :Razz:

----------


## mastropanagos

> Aαααα καλάαααααα....!! Τώρα θα ετοιμάζει την επόμενη.


Ενα μυαλο το εχουμε Leo,τι να κανουμε..!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Thanasis89

¶ξιζε πραγματικά η σημερινή αναφορά στο λιμάνι του Ρεθύμνου και αυτό γιατί είχαμε και πολλούς επισκέπτες. Τέσσερα φορτηγά και το Μαίστρος πέντε. 

Nejla 1 (φορτωμένο με δημητριακά - κατα πάσα πιθανότητα καλαμπόκι)
DSC00099.JPG

Δύσκολο όνομα :shock: (φορτωμένο με ηλιάλευρο - ζωοτροφή )
DSC00105.JPG

Η Δάφνη μας από την Θεσσαλονίκη (φορτωμένη με οπλισμούς σκυροδέματος)
DSC00101.JPG

A.P. SMILE σημαία Σιέρα Λεόνε (εδώ και μέρες στο λιμάνι - άγνωστο το φορτίο του - η φωτογραφία δεν είναι σημερινή έχει αλλάξει θέση στο λιμάνι)
DSC01052.JPG

Και Mαίστρος (σταθερός επισκέπτης στο λιμάνι μας !)
DSC00827.JPG

----------


## sylver23

μπραβο θαναση.πολυ καλες φωτο και πολυ καλο ρεπορταζ.να σαι καλα και να μας βαζεις συχνα υλικο απο μερη μακρινα

----------


## Thanasis89

Συλβερ ευχαριστώ πολύ για τα καλά σου λόγια ! Και εσύ να 'σαι καλά να μοιράζεσαι μαζί μας τις υπέροχες φωτογραφίες σου ! ΜΠΡΑΒΟ !

----------


## Thanasis89

¶λλος ένας λόγος που με φέρνει πάνω από τον υπολογιστή μου και να απαντάω στο Δελτίο του Ρεθύμνου είναι ο Απηλιώτης. Είναι η αλήθεια πως ήμουν λίγο περισσότερο τυχερός σήμερα μιας και έχουμε καιρό να τον δούμε ! Απηλιώτης στο Ρέθυμνο...  :Very Happy: 

http://www.nautilia.gr/gallery.asp?contentid=1523 

Και για τους λάτρεις του ξεφορτώματος... Η κυρα Πόπη σε όλο της το μεγαλείο. (πολύ σκόνη ρε παιδί...)
DSC01114.JPG 

Με κατάλαβαν ! :shock:
DSC01111.JPG

----------


## moutsokwstas

> ¶λλος ένας λόγος που με φέρνει πάνω από τον υπολογιστή μου και να απαντάω στο Δελτίο του Ρεθύμνου είναι ο Απηλιώτης. Είναι η αλήθεια πως ήμουν λίγο περισσότερο τυχερός σήμερα μιας και έχουμε καιρό να τον δούμε ! Απηλιώτης στο Ρέθυμνο... 
> 
> http://www.nautilia.gr/gallery.asp?contentid=1523  
> Και για τους λάτρεις του ξεφορτώματος... Η κυρα Πόπη σε όλο της το μεγαλείο. (πολύ σκόνη ρε παιδί...)
> DSC01114.JPG  
> Με κατάλαβαν ! :shock:
> 
> DSC01111.JPG


εμενα μου εκανε εντυπωση ο μπλε εκσκαφεας που ξεφορτωνει τα αμπαρια των πλοιων! οταν τον ειδα απο μακρια στο λιμανι, τον περασα για μηχανημα εργων στο λιμανι, αλλο και τουτο. ο απλιωτης που ειναι? οεο..

----------


## Trakman

Πολύ όμορφο το ρεπορτάζ σου Θανάση, να μας στέλνεις συχνά τέτοιες φωτος από το καταπληκτικό Ρέθυμνο!! :Wink:

----------


## Thanasis89

Σήμερα παρά το αερίδι και το διάβασμα που είχα κατηφόρησα προς το λιμάνι ! Εκεί βρήκα ένα motorship που το συμπάθησα ιδιαίτερα ! Είναι από την Μυτιλήνη ! Αφιερωμένο σε όλους τους Μυτιληνιούς ! Φωτογραφία του θα βρείτε εδώ.

----------


## moutsokwstas

> Σήμερα παρά το αερίδι και το διάβασμα που είχα κατηφόρησα προς το λιμάνι ! Εκεί βρήκα ένα motorship που το συμπάθησα ιδιαίτερα ! Είναι από την Μυτιλήνη ! Αφιερωμένο σε όλους τους Μυτιληνιούς ! Φωτογραφία του θα βρείτε εδώ.


σε ευχαριστουμε, τελος του ετους πιθανοτατα θα εχουμε και νεο μελος, αναμεινατε..

----------


## vinman

Χθεσινές φωτογραφιες απο το λιμάνι του Ρεθύμνου!!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 32828

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 32829

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 32830

----------


## Thanasis89

Πάει καιρός που έχω να σας φέρω εικόνες από το Ρέθυμνο... Θέλω να μοιραστώ μαζί σας την αναχώρηση του Minerva που έλαβε χώρα προχθές το μεσημέρι. Είναι αφιερωμένο στον Leo, Mastrokosta (κάτι μου λέει ότι του αρέσουν), eliasaslan, Trakman, Sylveρ, Roci και Vinman !

----------


## sylver23

Ρέθυμνο αφ' υψηλού για τον φιλο Θανάση 89

----------


## nikosnasia

Μιά παλιά καρτ ποστάλ με το λιμάνι του Ρεθύμνου.
ΡΕΘΥΜΝΟ.jpg

----------


## nikosnasia

Και μια φωτό του 1994.
Pict2423 Arkadi.JPG

----------


## nautical96

Το ενδεχόμενο να βάλει πλοίο στη γραμμή Ρέθυμνο – Πειραιάς εξετάζει ο Ανδρέας Βγενόπουλος, για δύο μήνες το καλοκαίρι, μόνο όμως εάν βεβαιωθεί πως θα συμφέρει οικονομικά την επιχείρισή του η κίνηση αυτή.

Αυτό επισημάνθηκε σύμφωνα με τον επικεφαλής της μειοψηφίας στο Νομαρχιακό Συμβούλιο Ρεθύμνου, Κώστα Μαθιουδάκη που είχε συνάντηση μαζί του την Παρασκευή το πρωί στην Αθήνα, προκειμένου να συζητηθεί το ενδεχόμενο να μπει καράβι στη γραμμή. Μαζί με τον κ. Μαθιουδάκη ήταν επίσης εκπρόσωποι τουριστικών πρακτόρων και αντιπροσωπειών αυτοκινήτων από το Ρέθυμνο.

Συγκρατημένα αισιόδοξος δηλώνει ο κ. Μαθιουδάκης, τονίζοντας πως η συζήτηση ήταν σε καλό κλίμα και η στάση του κ. Βγενόπουλου καταρχήν θετική. Ωστόσο έχει ζητηθεί από τον επιχειρηματία η πλήρης τεχνική έκθεση για την κατάσταση του λιμανιού, ενώ ως απαραίτητη προϋπόθεση τίθεται η στήριξη της γραμμής από την τοπική κοινωνία και τους επαγγελματίες. Την απόφαση θα τη λάβει το Διοικητικό Συμβούλιο της ναυτιλιακής εταιρείας, αν κάνει αποδεκτή την πρόταση του επιχειρηματία.

Στην περίπτωση αυτή το πλοίο που θα δρομολογηθεί είναι 6 χρονών, θα εκτελεί το δρομολόγιο σε 7,5 με 8 ώρες περίπου και είναι κατηγορίας τύπου «Πρέβελης». Θα δρομολογηθεί από 15 Ιουλίου έως 15 Σεπτεμβρίου, το εισητήριο, δε, θα είναι ανάλογο με αυτό των πλοίων στις άλλες γραμμές της εταιρείας στην Κρήτη και με τις ανάλογες προσφορές.

Ωστόσο δεδομένου ότι οι επαγγελματίες και οι οδηγοί φορτηγών εκτελούν τα δρομολόγιά τους με άλλη ναυτιλιακή εταιρεία σε άλλα λιμάνια της Κρήτης καθόλη τη διάρκεια της χρονιάς, προκαλεί τουλάχιστον απορία αν θα επιλέξουν για αυτούς τους δύο μήνες μόνο, εταιρεία που θα βάλει πλοίο στο Ρέθυμνο. Σε αντίθετη περίπτωση πάντως είναι σαφές ότι η εταιρεία δε θα βάλει πλοίο διότι δεν θα ικανοποιούνται τα οικονομικά της στάνταρ.

Παράλληλα πάντως ο κ. Μαθιουδάκης έχει επαφές- η μία συνάντηση θα γίνει σήμερα- με δυο ακόμη ναυτιλιακές εταιρείες, ώστε να διερευνηθεί το ενδεχόμενο ακτοπλοϊκής σύνδεσης, με στόχο πάντα την  μόνιμη σύνδεση του Ρεθύμνου με τον Πειραιά.

πηγή:www.goodnet.gr

----------


## Thanasis89

Εικόνες από το Ρέθυμνο... 

Δημοτικός χώρος Στάθμευσης Λιμανιού 

Φορτέζτα 

DSC0781622.jpg

Δημοτικός χώρος Στάθμευσης Λιμανιού 

22.jpg

----------


## SteliosK

Λιμάνι Ρεθύμνου πριν λίγες μέρες

Aπό αριστερά προς τα δεξιά τα φ/γ πλοία *Kaptan Hilmi III* -το περιβόητο *Asvira* και τέλος το *Αltona*.

sk_1025.jpg sk_1020.jpg sk_1021.jpg

----------


## Nautilia News

*Αλλάζει όψη το Ενετικό Λιμάνι*

 Διαβάστε περισσότερα http://www.nautilia.gr/eidiseis/lima...netiko-limani/ .

----------

